# KOrean style pork wrapsI tried this one tonight it was awesome



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

Im not overly crazy about Emerille but he does have some winners
the only thing i added was cut up cucumbers and extra scallions to throw on top.. also whenever I make rice if its not gonna be soaked in sauce I use chicken broth instead of plain water to cook it It really makes a difference. Let me know if you dont know how to cook jasmine or basmati rice. I have an easy way


http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/...pork-wraps-with-chili-sauce-recipe/index.html


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

gonna have to give this one atry also,just looked at recipe and already have everything on hand...


----------

